# Oldies Jack-Jack and Riley...Yes..More pics lol



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

I picked up these two oldies this afternoon.
Jack-Jack is the BEW and he is rex !! WOOP !!
Riley is the mismarked hooded who has some curly fur..lol


Here are pics !



































































































By the way. I will be getting them both neutered. Then they will be moved in with my resident oldie Beanie. ((Providing intros work.)) If not they will be my bachelors !


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Meet My Boys!! Need Names for one of them!! Pic Heavy.*

Awww such cuties!

Some ideas for names:

Jafaar
Riley
Bumper
Sam
Parrot
Timbleton
Steve
Randy
Arthur

Those are just some names that came to mind looking at him! Let me know if you like any of them. ^_^

ETA: You could also change his name to Dahl ("doll") to fit with his old one.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Meet My Boys!! Need Names for one of them!! Pic Heavy.*



CeilingofStars said:


> Awww such cuties!
> 
> Some ideas for names:
> 
> ...


I really Like Bumper and Riley...ill see what fits when i get him for playtime later  thanks !!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Meet My Boys!! Need Names for one of them!! Pic Heavy.*

oh my goodness i didn't realize i had such a soft spot for BEW! he's absolutely darling! <333


click mine please!:

my scroll!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Meet My Boys!! Need Names for one of them!! Pic Heavy.*

LOL! Very cute. But I'm going to have to put a no-GGMR alarm on you


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Meet My Boys!! Need Names for one of them!! Pic Heavy.*

Ok named the hooded Riley  I think it fits.

I will post in health about our little problem with him though.





Ration : That is an extremly good idea !!!


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Meet My Boys!! Need Names for one of them!! Pic Heavy.*

aww! absolutly adorable rats!

here are some names:
jeff
george
bailey
cheerio
lubert

hope this helped,
Skitza


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Meet My Boys!! Need Names for one of them!! Pic Heavy.*

Awww Beanie I am honored! ^_^


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Meet My Boys!! Need Names for one of them!! Pic Heavy.*

Could I use pictures of Jack for the hooded section of my site? You'll be credited  Cute rats <33 Riley is teh secks <33


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Meet My Boys!! Need Names for one of them!! Pic Heavy.*



KayRatz said:


> Could I use pictures of Jack for the hooded section of my site? You'll be credited  Cute rats <33 Riley is teh secks <33



NOOO !!! My pics !! My Pics !!


im only kidding  of course you may  just gimme the link after 

But jack is the BEW rex..not the hooded lol , RILEY is the hooded


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Meet My Boys!! Need Names for one of them!! Pic Heavy.*

Got some pics of sleepy boys this morning !! riley is a bit shy so only one (i think) of him for now 

Jack-Jack :































Riley :


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Oldies Jack-Jack and Riley......NEW PICS !*

Got two more of Jack-Jack for ya !!











He was chilling on the desk


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Oldies Jack-Jack and Riley......NEW PICS !*

wow BEW's are absolutely stunning. i'm so used to seeing the PEW's.

they're both gorgeous, i'd love a rex ratty.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Oldies Jack-Jack and Riley......NEW PICS !*

THen switch that... Jack is teh secks. XD


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Oldies Jack-Jack and Riley......NEW PICS !*

Ok got more pichoors for ya !! lol i know you love it 
































































Enjoy ! x


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aww adorable cages! absolute cutiees!!


----------

